# TGS (Player profile)



## Footy30 (Mar 22, 2022)

Question... TGS player profile for one of my kids is all jacked up. I honestly didn't care but now have people saying I should fix it. Does this matter? Parents with older kids I'm asking you... all kids play in ECNL (if that makes a difference) only one is a year away from "recruiting age". The TGS account I'm talking about has old team photo, no jersey # etc. and the one who is a U15. Should I be concerned? Thanks for any help!! 

Btw contacting TGS is a joke.. before anyone suggests that. (contacting them in general)


----------



## MamaBear5 (Mar 22, 2022)

Personally I would not worry about it. At your showcases your team parent will hand out a flyer with a current picture and stats for your kiddo to the colleges in attendance (ours has jersey number, height, GPA and personal email address). Coaches can also get this info when your kiddo emails them.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 22, 2022)

Footy30 said:


> Question... TGS player profile for one of my kids is all jacked up. I honestly didn't care but now have people saying I should fix it. Does this matter? Parents with older kids I'm asking you... all kids play in ECNL (if that makes a difference) only one is a year away from "recruiting age". The TGS account I'm talking about has old team photo, no jersey # etc. and the one who is a U15. Should I be concerned? Thanks for any help!!
> 
> Btw contacting TGS is a joke.. before anyone suggests that. (contacting them in general)


Don’t worry about THS,  but go and create a ScoutingZone Profile.  I don’t think it costs money to do so and most scouts are using ScoutingZone nowadays.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 22, 2022)

Footy30 said:


> Question... TGS player profile for one of my kids is all jacked up. I honestly didn't care but now have people saying I should fix it. Does this matter? Parents with older kids I'm asking you... all kids play in ECNL (if that makes a difference) only one is a year away from "recruiting age". The TGS account I'm talking about has old team photo, no jersey # etc. and the one who is a U15. Should I be concerned? Thanks for any help!!
> 
> Btw contacting TGS is a joke.. before anyone suggests that. (contacting them in general)


my kids' TGS were jacked up  since it started. don't sweat it. doesn't matter. and i respectfully disagree w suggesting scouting zone too. i've never wanted all my kids personal information on the web for public consumption. coaches that come to games will get the info they need from your team manager, by reaching out to your club/coach, etc. just go and enjoy (silently) watching your kid play.

your child should be emailing the coaches ahead of time, however.

if you're U15 or younger, don't expect many coaches yet. you're still early.


----------



## Footy30 (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks everyone!! appreciate the input!!


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 23, 2022)

oh canada said:


> my kids' TGS were jacked up  since it started. don't sweat it. doesn't matter. and i respectfully disagree w suggesting scouting zone too. i've never wanted all my kids personal information on the web for public consumption. coaches that come to games will get the info they need from your team manager, by reaching out to your club/coach, etc. just go and enjoy (silently) watching your kid play.
> 
> your child should be emailing the coaches ahead of time, however.
> 
> if you're U15 or younger, don't expect many coaches yet. you're still early.


Don’t necessarily disagree, but scouting zone is not a “for public” website. 

Thought that should be clarified.


----------



## Buckyballer (Mar 25, 2022)

Footy30 said:


> Thanks everyone!! appreciate the input!!


Your club registrar should be able to fix TGS for you. We had a huge issue two years ago with player names showing up as gibberish. The registrar was able to sort out all issues. Giver her/him a list of all the problems you see for your player, and they should be able to sort out the feeds correctly so that the profile is accurate.


----------

